# My first Centerfire at night kill



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

Well it's no fox or coyote, but the centerfire laws are already positively affecting me


----------



## tsb3 (Dec 31, 2013)

Congrats on your furry find!


----------



## mickeyrabbit (Apr 27, 2015)

what are the new laws? thought it was only rimfire at night?


----------



## San V. Sasse (Aug 19, 2010)

mickeyrabbit said:


> what are the new laws? thought it was only rimfire at night?


269 or smaller. Know the boundary lines of where you can use them.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Here it is in its entirety.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Bucks&Ducks (Dec 28, 2011)

Good Job!


----------



## M.Schmitz87 (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice!


----------

